# General & specific use of bsdinstall for post-installation fix.



## jaymax (Jan 21, 2019)

Can bsdinstall be used to change, fix or repair a post-installation OS; specifically a network issue. 
Yes, editing the netconfig file may suffice but one is never sure if this covers all the entries required.

Thanks!


----------



## scottro (Jan 21, 2019)

There probably is a command to bring back that section of bsdinstall, but I don't know it.  In the interim, (till someone who knows it answers) , you can almost certainly easily configure the network interfaces from the command line. 

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/config-network-setup.html is the handbook section that describes it and you can probably get what you want at section 11.5.2, Configuring the Network Card.  

Depending upon your specific case, this may be sufficient, and (importantly) easy.


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 21, 2019)

`bsdconfig networking` is a similar ncurses tool for network setup. `bsdconfig` is the parent.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 21, 2019)

jaymax said:


> Yes, editing the netconfig file may suffice but one is never sure if this covers all the entries required.


There's only one file you need to edit, /etc/rc.conf.


----------



## scottro (Jan 21, 2019)

Ah, bsdconfig is the one I was thinking of, thanks, Phishfry


----------

